# Cloudy vs. Clear Wine



## Chopper (Feb 24, 2009)

I was just wondering about clear vs. cloudy wine.
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Other than looks, what are the negative consequences of cloudy wine? Inferrior taste, reduced shelf life, etc? Or is it just a “looks” thing?

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2009)

It can be all three.

If the wine is not fermented right or not long enough (rushing to bottle) to clear naturally youmay get off taste. Thatcan make the wine in most cases loose shelf life.

For whites its more presentation. I would not drink any retail bottle that is cloudy. I for one always filter my whites. 
Big reds, it will not be that noticeable. 
Do not enter any "cloudy" wine in any competition as you will certainly get low scores.


----------



## JimCook (Feb 24, 2009)

Chopper, 


Some wineries will not filter their wines under the premise that filtering for the purpose of clarity will strip out some of the flavor components that can cause a light cloudiness. While it is more evident in lighter wines (chardonnay, for example), there are unfiltered versions produced fromalmost every varietal of wine. 


In the case of technical wine judging, having a cloudiness is not an acceptable trait (some contests will allow for an 'unfiltered' status and look at true color vs. clarity). I have tried many different unfiltered wines (there are unfiltered wines that receive extremely high ratings), all of which appeared cloudy. I must note here that there is a big difference between a filtered wine that went bad/cloudy and an unfiltered wine that has a cloudiness to it - one is much more desireable than the other. On an empirical level, the potential for additional wine solids present in an unfiltered bottle of wine compared to filtered can add more flavors or complexity to the wine. The true test of this would be the same wine filtered vs. unfiltered side by side, and that is hard to arrange most of the time. As with most things that relate to wine, this is left to the winemaker to decide how to best present their wines. 


Edit: Note that wines can be both unfiltered and/or unfined. Both of these steps can help reduce cloudiness in wine and each will strip away something from the wine. The cost/benefit analysis to the winemaker is whether or not enough of an undesireable trait (cloudiness, for example) is removed compared to the positive traits of the wine that risk being diminished. 


- Jim


----------



## Chopper (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 


The main reason I was asking was because over the last week, I've made a batch of strawberry wine by the recipe on Jack Keller's web site. It says that after the straining bag is put into the primary (on the first day), it should not be squeezed any more (to hopefully prevent the wine from being cloudy later).


Well, after removing the bag on the 7th day and letting it drip-drain for 2 hours, the bag still had a very strong (and pleasant) strawberry aroma, and was very heavy with juice. I just couldn't bear to let it go to waste, so I squeezed thebag and got a LOT more juice. And poured it back into the primary before racking into the seconday.


If the wine won't clear completely, I can live with it. I think the flavor will get a boost from the extra juice I extracted from the bag by squeezing it. Hopefully, anyway.


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2009)

Chopper,

Don't worry about clearing your Strawberry wine, I make Strawberry wine every year from fruit.. With Strawberries during fermentation the berry becomes "mush. Thats why I think they say not to squeeze the bag. It will be cloudy when you transfer from the primary. That's what "clearing agents" are for. If you are gonna make a f-pac I would clear your wine after you add it. Otherwise, just follow your normal process in fining wines.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Chopper (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks.


About the F-pak. I was planning to back-sweeten the strawberry wine with some pure strawberry juice at bottling (about 4 months from now). Does this constitute an F-pak? If not, what does?


Thanks,


Chopper


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2009)

Chopper said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> About the F-pak. I was planning to back-sweeten the strawberry wine with some pure strawberry juice at bottling (about 4 months from now). Does this constitute an F-pak? If not, what does?
> ...


Yes simular to f-pac
I would do that after your 2nd rack. Reason is you will still need to clear the wine. Even thou you add the juice I would still add some simple syrup "TO TASTE". Once you add that clear it using what you have. There are many to choose from. Then "age" the wine. I usually wait at least 6 months.


----------



## smokegrub (Feb 27, 2009)

I have made strawberry using fresh fruit and I squeezed the bag. No problem in getting the wine to clear. I backsweetened with sugar and, a year later had a fine wine with lots of strawberry flavor.


----------

